# ce-scheme and disability ben



## messedaround (17 Jul 2007)

Wondering if anyone can help , thinking of doing a ce-scheme 19.5 hrs p week and not sure how much of my disability i will be able to retain ? single parent with two kids and mortgage ! any help much appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2007)

Do the qualifying conditions for the relevant payment not clarify how any payment might be impacted by _CE _earnings?


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jul 2007)

What about this? 

From www.welfare.ie re Illness Benefit:
"Rule 5
Do not do any work, unless it is work that you are allowed to do under our regulations. The type of work allowed is:

work for which you do not get paid,
or 
work you do as part of treatment while you are a patient in hospital or a similar place,
or 
work you do as an out-worker under a charitable scheme, as long as your weekly earnings are under a certain limit. 
You must first get permission from us before doing work of any kind.

If you do not obey these rules of behaviour, you could lose your Illness Benefit.

Exemption from Rule 5

In certain cases, you may be exempt from Rule 5 of the Rules of Behaviour, but only for appropriate rehabilitative work. 

The exemption may allow you to take part in:

paid employment for rehabilitation (for a maximum of 20 hours work per week),
or 
an approved training course (for example a FÁS training course), if you are no longer capable of following your usual occupation and need to re-train for more suitable work. 
Before starting work or training of any kind you must first get permission in writing from us."


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jul 2007)

And this from www.fas.ie......

"Can I, as a person with a disability, avail of FÁS Community Employment (CE)?
Yes, you can avail of it as a means of progression into the open labour market, provided that you are in receipt of a Department of Social and Family Affairs disability payment. It is part-time, 20 hours per week, and you will be paid a weekly allowance from CE. Provided you receive permission from the Department of Social & Family Affairs, you will be allowed to continue to receive all or part of your social welfare payment."


----------

